# Leah!



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I wonder what color she is going to be when she gets older?




















So mad about the bow lol.










The face says it all.










Anybody home?




















Tell me I am cute.










And smart. Don't forget the smart.










AhhhhhhHHHHHH!










I's a biddy.










Hasing a being of me.


She is 14.5 weeks old/1lb 15 oz...she desperately needs to growww!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww hehe she is sooo cute - and smart!  New siggy time again. lol. She really is just darling, Kristi. I love her coloring. How are they all getting along together?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, my word is she cute!!!

Her coloring looks a bit Laurel, a bit Oakley, heck she has a bit of color from all of her siblings! It will be so cool to see what her coat ends up being.

Ruby was that exact weigh and was 14 weeks the day we got her. That is why she makes me nervous. She is now 19 weeks and is just 2 1/4 lbs.! I think that girl is going to be Oakley sized!

You really have to share sometime what treats, tricks and techniques that you use to get them always so nicely posed. My pictures are a wreck. Perhaps my girls are just spastic and have poor manners....that is likely.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

A. DORA. BLE. She is just too cute. I love love love her little mask, and MASSIVE ears. 
Are she and Asia best friends already?


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

She is soooo cute! I can't believe how small she is. I don't think she'll be as big as you want/need... But she is so dang adorable. I think you're right, you do have 2 of the cutest LC Chi pups!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

when i saw her on fb. i melted, what a cutie


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

OOHHHhhh a sable baby !! She reminds me of Crystal's Britney and Rachel's Macy ~ what a beauty she is.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

YAY:hello1::hello1: Ive been dying to see new pictures!!!! I LOVE her!!! Her coloring is so beautiful! She has so many different colors in her face alone...wow!! She looks like she was wearing sunglasses


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

wow shes so so pretty!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

OMg. Cuteness overload.  She is absolutely a doll. How is she doing with the other babies? Is Asia jealous?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a beautiful baby! I love it.... cute... and smart!  How is she fitting in? I would love to see pics of her and Asia together!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, what a face... she is just beautiful! Asia, Bryco, and Leah are such a lovely LC trio.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

shes just beautiful, so cute. I love that last pic! 

I really need another!!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG!! Her mask is just stunning!! I have never seen a chi with such a destinctive mask as that! I hope she doesn't loose the mask with age; it's so unique.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

She is soooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!:love1:


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

She is beyond beutiful. Love the collar with the bow.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

OMG - She is gorgeous! I love that little heart shaped mask.

You have a beautiful little pack.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww she is stunning! Congrats!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

What a doll!!! I love her little masked face. Congratulations, she is gorgeous Kristi!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Wow she is a precious little thing. Her markings are so unusual and cute!!
Leila was a lb bigger than that at that age.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Her coloring is so interesting, very pretty. I think Asia might have some competition!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Leah is so cute!! Love her markings!


----------

